# Dear Diary... Giving This a Try!



## CallMeKate (Jan 6, 2023)

I'll admit I'm curious about this "diaries" section of the forum... but not quite sure what we're supposed to be doing with them.  Just add random thoughts as we wish?  Are there guidelines?  And we just keep adding to our own diary thread when we have something new to add and not start a new diary thread for each new topic, right?

I used to be into diary/journaling pretty heavily when I was a teen and onward until a few years ago.  I lost my precious brother... and then a beloved pet a year later... and then my daddy, the dearest man in the world.  I just couldn't take starting journal entries with "I can't believe I'm having to write this" with trembling hands from the shock...  so I pretty much stopped writing anything at all.

So how many of you keep a diary thread here And how would I get a notification when you post... by hitting the "follow" in your profile?


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Jan 6, 2023)

I could post about Aunt Mavis.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2023)

Yes you just keep adding to your diary. People will pop in and post their thoughts on your posts ..sometimes a lot sometimes not... 

Funny thing is..I keep a regular Diary at home.. journal every single day , have done for since my DD was born almost 47 years ago... but in the 9 years I've been here, never been tempted to start a public diary.

Good luck..


----------



## CallMeKate (Jan 6, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> Yes you just keep adding to your diary. People will pop in and post their thoughts on your posts ..sometimes a lot sometimes not...
> 
> Funny thing is..I keep a regular Diary at home.. journal every single day , have done for since my DD was born almost 47 years ago... but in the 9 years I've been here, never been tempted to start a public diary.


Thanks, @hollydolly ... should be fun.   Let me know if you start one!  No idea what I'll be writing about, but I can pretty much guarantee that it won't be the same kind of things (well, usually!)  that I would write in paper (i.e. private)  journals.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 6, 2023)

When you were a little girl, did you ever just run and jump in the middle of a deep mud puddle, 
just to see what it felt like?

Just do it!


----------



## CallMeKate (Tuesday at 5:00 PM)

Well here we are again...  nearing bedtime.  I used to look forward to it... to just relax for a while.  But I haven't had more than 4-5 hours of sleep for about 15 years now.   It's always the same... eyes pop open at 1:30 a.m. (or 2 if I'm lucky)  and that's it... stare into the darkness for a few hours until I get up at 5.   Oh my, that sounds depressing    but I suppose I'm used to it.

I won't take meds for it... I don't like taking anything.  I've tried melatonin and I wake up four or five times *before* 2 a.m. when I do that. Valerian is like taking an M&M but haven't done that for years and it's now recommended to not be taken for more than 28 days.  Oh, and melatonin also gives me vivid dreams which are not the good variety.

So what do I do?  I try my very best to have a restful and deep 4 hours and call it a success.  Fortunately I have no trouble at all falling asleep... just waking hours too early with no chance of falling back to sleep.  I have some work to do here now and then it's bedtime in a few hours. Nighty night, all.


----------



## hearlady (Tuesday at 5:05 PM)

hollydolly said:


> Yes you just keep adding to your diary. People will pop in and post their thoughts on your posts ..sometimes a lot sometimes not...
> 
> Funny thing is..I keep a regular Diary at home.. journal every single day , have done for since my DD was born almost 47 years ago... but in the 9 years I've been here, never been tempted to start a public diary.
> 
> Good luck..


I wish so much I'd kept a diary.   
I have a blank journal next to my bed and plan to start writing memories as they pop up.
You've motivated me to "get ur done!" thanks!


----------



## hearlady (Tuesday at 5:07 PM)

CallMeKate said:


> I'll admit I'm curious about this "diaries" section of the forum... but not quite sure what we're supposed to be doing with them.  Just add random thoughts as we wish?  Are there guidelines?  And we just keep adding to our own diary thread when we have something new to add and not start a new diary thread for each new topic, right?
> 
> I used to be into diary/journaling pretty heavily when I was a teen and onward until a few years ago.  I lost my precious brother... and then a beloved pet a year later... and then my daddy, the dearest man in the world.  I just couldn't take starting journal entries with "I can't believe I'm having to write this" with trembling hands from the shock...  so I pretty much stopped writing anything at all.
> 
> So how many of you keep a diary thread here And how would I get a notification when you post... by hitting the "follow" in your profile?


I've wondered too but I think I'll start with a private one. 
Others may do better in a forum setting.


----------



## Right Now (Wednesday at 1:13 PM)

I've kept a diary since I was about 15 years old.  Adding entries every night except for a few misses was my quiet mode and quiet time.  Eventually I stopped when I was married.  Since I've been divorced, I started up writing again.  But, after about every five years or so, I throw one diary out.  It is amazing what personal thoughts I enter.  No way would I ever start one online.  I don't share everything I do, know, or think for the public.
For those that are comfortable doing this, I am happy they can.  I enjoy their posts.


----------

